# Wieso habt ihr keinen Sattel wie normale Menschen?



## Homer J Simpson (23. Dezember 2007)

Moin moin

Hab ma ausm DDD Forum zu euch rübergeguckt und irgendwie musst ich die ganze zeit drüber nachdenken was es für vorteil hat keinen sattel zu haben ... naja ich bin auf keine gescheite lösung gekommen  

Wenn man mit sonnem komischen emo bmx sattel fährt denn is das auch als wäre da nix.

Könnt ihr mir da vllt weiterhelfen?


----------



## Katze (23. Dezember 2007)

Hallo.

... trial-bikes sind sportgeräte und nur mit dem nötigsten ausgestattet. ein sattel ist zum hinsetzen, ein trial-bike fährt man jedoch im stehen. deshalb sind auch keine klingel, hupe, licht, katzenaugen dran.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Ein Sattel hat ein (für Trial) unnötiges Gewicht (die fahren ja eh nur im Stehen) und schränkt auch die Bewegungsfreiheit der Beine u. U. etwas ein.
Außerdem kostet ein Sattel auch Geld. Das kann sich der Trialer sparen und anders investieren.
Wo er das Geld hintut, weiß ich nicht- fahre mehr so im Bereich Marathon rum.

Gruß und schöne Feiertage,
Kai


----------



## Homer J Simpson (23. Dezember 2007)

Hmm ich brauch auch eig kein sattel hab trotzdem ein und den meisten anderen dirt jumpern gehts genauso ... aber wir haben trotzdem ein!

Kanns nich ma passieren das man wegrutsch und denn voll mitm arsch dahin fällt wo eig der sattel is? die weichteile werden dann bestimmt dankbar sein wenn da keiner is.

P.s. dass das n sportgerät is is n ******* argument. unsere sind nämlich auch welche =P


----------



## trialisgeil (23. Dezember 2007)

"proud to be different" sag ich da nur!


----------



## Kelme (23. Dezember 2007)

Wenn du die Antwort der Katze nicht verstehen willst: Warum stellst du die Frage und kommentierst die Antwort?
Wenn Dirtbikes "eigentlich" keinen Sattel brauchen, wann brauchen sie uneigentlich einen?
Wenn du alle Bauteile, die an Sporträdern dran sind, an ein Bike bauen möchtest, sieht das ******** (ok, das Forum hier kann das nicht) aus.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (23. Dezember 2007)

Homer J Simpson schrieb:


> Hmm ich brauch auch eig kein sattel hab trotzdem ein und den meisten anderen dirt jumpern gehts genauso ... aber wir haben trotzdem ein!
> 
> Kanns nich ma passieren das man wegrutsch und denn voll mitm arsch dahin fällt wo eig der sattel is? die weichteile werden dann bestimmt dankbar sein wenn da keiner is.
> 
> P.s. dass das n sportgerät is is n ******* argument. unsere sind nämlich auch welche =P


Die Wahrscheinlickeit, dass man beim Dirt fahren plötzlich einen Sattel braucht, ist höher als beim Trialen.
Außerdem gibt es beim Trialen auch noch andere Gründe: Gewicht, Beinfreiheit,...
Alles in meinem ersten Post nachzulesen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## decolocsta (23. Dezember 2007)

ausserdem wäre der Sattel beim Trialbike so tief das man sehr beweglich sein müsste um da fahren zu können


----------



## Katze (23. Dezember 2007)

Homer J Simpson schrieb:


> dass das n sportgerät is is n ******* argument. unsere sind nämlich auch welche



Wie gefällt Dir das Argument:

Trial-Biker haben, wenn sie mal eine Fahrrad-Tour machen wollen, meistens noch ein Fahrrad mit Sattel daheim stehen.

Downhiller nehmen dafür meistens ihren Downie (Downhill-Bike). Ich sehe doch ganz oft welche in der City damit rumfahren.

MfG


----------



## Bike Lane (23. Dezember 2007)

ich möchte den sehen, der auf einem wettkampftrialbike mit einem sattel fährt. der typ muss entweder die kürzesten beine der welt haben, oder verdammt gelenkig sein. aufs oberrohr kann man im grunde auch nicht fallen, da man meistens mit dem arsch am reifen aufschlägt und der fängt einen eigentlich immer butterweich auf.

bei bmx rädern ist das etwas anderes. da fährt man mit viel geschwindigkeit und man versucht (wenn man abrutscht) auf dem sattel zu laden. das klappt aber nicht immer gut und zudem stehen bei den ganzen coolen bmxer der sattel eh so steil, dass man meint sie würden ihn als dildo hernehmen. auf dem reifen landen ist beim bmxen auch nicht so die gute idee, da spreche ich aus erfahrung.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Dezember 2007)

Homer J Simpson schrieb:


> Hmm ich brauch auch eig kein sattel hab trotzdem ein und den meisten anderen dirt jumpern gehts genauso ... aber wir haben trotzdem ein!
> 
> Kanns nich ma passieren das man wegrutsch und denn voll mitm arsch dahin fÃ¤llt wo eig der sattel is? die weichteile werden dann bestimmt dankbar sein wenn da keiner is.
> 
> P.s. dass das n sportgerÃ¤t is is n ******* argument. unsere sind nÃ¤mlich auch welche =P



Wir fahren aus dem gleichen Grund zum GroÃteil keine SÃ¤ttel, wie ihr zu einem GroÃteil vorne keine Bremse fahrt...
Denk mal darÃ¼ber nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atom-dragon (23. Dezember 2007)

Katze schrieb:


> Wie gefällt Dir das Argument:
> 
> Trial-Biker haben, wenn sie mal eine Fahrrad-Tour machen wollen, meistens noch ein Fahrrad mit Sattel daheim stehen.
> 
> ...




Das die damit in der City rumfahren hat aber meist nen anderen grund


----------



## curry4king (23. Dezember 2007)

das ist doch genauso die frage
Warum gibt es BMX Flatlandfahrer ohne Kette??
Antwort:
Weil die die nicht brauchen

So isses doch bei uns auch


----------



## Moppel_kopp (24. Dezember 2007)

Homer J Simpson schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr keinen Sattel wie normale Menschen?



wir sind keine normalen menschen


----------



## Homer J Simpson (24. Dezember 2007)

ok!


----------



## Georg G. (24. Dezember 2007)

außerdem sin halt trialer bisschen anders...meinem bruder ham se mal gsagt:" Ey, da is ja gar ka Stuhl dran!!".. nja darauf er:"256 349.."(soviel habens schon zu ihm gesagt..natürlich im übertragenen sinne) und is weitergefahren..
wir trialer wolln einfach nich so sein wie die ganzen anderen..;-)

UND:
Sattel is was für Assis!!


----------



## dubbel (24. Dezember 2007)

Wieso habt ihr kein Schutzblech wie normale Menschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Dezember 2007)

Homer J Simpson schrieb:


> Hmm ich brauch auch eig kein sattel hab trotzdem ein und den meisten anderen dirt jumpern gehts genauso ... aber wir haben trotzdem ein!


Ihr Könnt aber mit eurer Übersetzung/Gangschaltung auch richtig und schnell damit fahren. Die meisten trialer haben mittlerweile nur noch singlespeed und eine fast 1-1 Übersetzung. Außerdem sind die Rahmen so niedrig das man den Sattel ewig weit ausfahren müsste. Und bei den meisten Rahmen geht es erst gar nicht.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (24. Dezember 2007)

das ist alles evolutionsbedingt.......
warum haben Männer Brustwarzen?? gleich frage.
früher waren auf trialbikes sättel, welche immer kleiner wurden und irgendwann weggelassen wurden, weil sie nicht merh gebraucht wurden. ist genauso wie mit dem aufrechten gang. der mensch hat irgendwann seine hände für andere sachen gebraucht als zum laufen, also ist er aufrecht gelaufen..........so in die richtung würde ich tendieren.........also frohes fest....


----------



## Schevron (24. Dezember 2007)

da stelle ich mir ein schönes bild vor

...
hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen was zu basteln


----------



## Monty98 (24. Dezember 2007)

wie geil is das denn?!


----------



## Spezialistz (24. Dezember 2007)

ganz einfach antwort: trial video angucken, verstehen, keine doofen fragen mehr stellen.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Dezember 2007)

trialfahrer sind nicht so risikobereit wie andere radsportler:

"Vor allem bei Radsportlern kann es durch Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich zu Erektionsproblemen kommen. Von entscheidender Bedeutung ist dabei nicht die Polsterung des Sattels, sondern die Breite der Sitzfläche."


----------



## luckygambler (24. Dezember 2007)

der rahmen ist so niedrig dass man sich eigendlich nie die weichteile stösst...


----------



## trialisgeil (24. Dezember 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> trialfahrer sind nicht so risikobereit wie andere radsportler:
> 
> "Vor allem bei Radsportlern kann es durch Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich zu Erektionsproblemen kommen. Von entscheidender Bedeutung ist dabei nicht die Polsterung des Sattels, sondern die Breite der Sitzfläche."



wie hört sich das denn an:

"Biketrial - weil ich potent bin!"


----------



## Raimund-Aut (25. Dezember 2007)

Homer J Simpson schrieb:


> ok!



Ist doch eh schon ok, also psst


----------



## Hopi (25. Dezember 2007)

525Rainer schrieb:


> trialfahrer sind nicht so risikobereit wie andere radsportler:
> 
> "Vor allem bei Radsportlern kann es durch Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich zu Erektionsproblemen kommen. Von entscheidender Bedeutung ist dabei nicht die Polsterung des Sattels, sondern die Breite der Sitzfläche."



Nur bei CC und RR Fahrern 

Beim Dirt/Street stehen wir auch immer  (ausser vor der Eisdiele  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (25. Dezember 2007)

warts ab.. bei euren ersten tailwhip versuchen kriegt ihr doch so richtig was auf die eier! deswegen die hosen mit dem tiefen schritt um das ganze vergeblich abzudämpfen.


----------



## curry4king (25. Dezember 2007)

lasst uns mal ins andere forum gehen und die fragen wieso sie einen sattel haben da sie ja eigentlich nur im stehen fahren und den ja garnet brächten :-D


----------



## Hopi (25. Dezember 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> lasst uns mal ins andere forum gehen und die fragen wieso sie einen sattel haben da sie ja eigentlich nur im stehen fahren und den ja garnet brächten :-D



ich sagte doch vor der Eisdiele ist der schon nicht verkehrt  

Aber ich muss euch ja Recht geben, die Frage mit dem Sattel von jemand der Dirt fährt ist schon etwas daneben 

Zur Frage warum wir Ihn brauchen! Spring mal einen double und rutsch bei der Landung von den Pedalen    Das beantwortet die Frage dann bestimmt.


Sehr *eindrucksvoll*


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (25. Dezember 2007)

bin ihc froh das wir das endlich geklärt haben.
dann kann die diskusion hier beendet werden.


----------



## NewbTrialeR (25. Dezember 2007)

Die Dirt fahrer haben deswegen den sattel um zu Klemmen beispielsweise bei einem No hander !!.. sprich.. der sattel im dirt , street is schon wichtig !


----------



## trialbock (25. Dezember 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> da stelle ich mir ein schönes bild vor
> 
> ...
> hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen was zu basteln



SAU cOOL 

gefällt mir


----------



## Muigaulwurf (27. Dezember 2007)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> wie hört sich das denn an:
> 
> "Biketrial - weil ich potent bin!"



nein. "Biketrial - weil ich potent _bleiben möchte_"


----------



## misanthropia (27. Dezember 2007)

warum haben 90% der trialer denn so laute bremsen? ich finde das belästigend.Dadurch erschrecken sich die Kinder immer wenn man plötzlich neben ihnen landet.
Ich baue jetzt auch am DH die Bremsne ab dann bin ich schneller


----------



## Kelme (27. Dezember 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> ...
> Ich baue jetzt auch am DH die Bremsne ab dann bin ich schneller



Mach das und die Welt wird ganz schnell ein kleines Stückchen besser. Ganz bestimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ravyGER (10. Januar 2008)

warum haben 90% der trialer denn so laute bremsen? ich finde das belästigend.Dadurch erschrecken sich die Kinder immer wenn man plötzlich neben ihnen landet.


na weil: angeflexte felgen+hs 33 beläge+ teer= laut , und superstandfest


----------



## misanthropia (10. Januar 2008)

Ölen würde ich da mal .... und was kostet so ein Bmx?     hihihihi


----------



## S-H_trialer (2. Februar 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> Wieso habt ihr kein Schutzblech wie normale Menschen?


 ...wieso ein schutzblech?!!! das stört erstmal und eig fährt man auch meistens bei gutem wetter!!! und stehl dir mal ein trial bike mit schutzblech und klingel etc vor oh gott das würde ******* aussehen!!!!


----------



## esgey (3. Februar 2008)

Find ich auch.  

Und sonst so...?


----------

